# Eclipse Wtp webproject files usw. hinzufügen



## progster (13. Okt 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich etz schon ne ganze Weile damit beschäftigt meine bestehende JSP/Servlet applikation in die EclipseIDE zu integrieren, aber ich schaff einfach nicht. :x 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie/wo ich die ganzen Ordner, packages, servlets usw. hinkopieren muss damit ich das ganze zum laufen bringe.
Worauf muss ich bei den Property - Einstellungen achten.
Ich schaffs einfach nicht.
Ich hab schon ne Menge tuts gesehen und auch erfolgreich zum laufen gebracht, aber in keinem wird darauf eingegangen wie ich bestehende Files und Resourcen, Packages Servlets usw.  integriere.
Kann mir das jemand erklären oder mir ein  gutes Tutorial. Wär echt wichtig.

Danke euch


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Okt 2005)

da machst dir ein neues webprojekt

-> deine packages incl. java-Klassen in $PROJECT_HOME/JavaSource kopieren
-> deinen kompletten WEB-INF Ordner in $PROJECT_HOME/WebRoot kopieren
-> deinen kompletten META-INF Ordner in $PROJECT_HOME/WebRoot kopieren
-> alle benötigten Jar-Files von dir nach $PROJECT_HOME/WebRoot/WEB-INF/lib kopieren

-> Rechtsklick auf Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path
-> Add Jars

Dann alles Jars aus WEB-INF/lib auswählen


Das wars eigentlich schon..


----------



## Guest (14. Okt 2005)

Ok genau das habe ich jetzt versuch:
Es klappt aber leider immer noch nicht

Hier meine Vorgehensweise:
1.  neues Dynamic Web Projekt erstellt.
2. ich habe Packages inc. der .class files in in den Souce - folder kopiert.
Hierzu muss ich sagen dass ich bei manchen Datei nur die .class - files besitze und nicht die .java - files dazu.
Jetz kommen von dieser Seite schon die Fehler im Eclipse dass er Objecte aus Klassen bei denen nur die .class dabei ist nicht resolven kann. 

3. ich habe den meinen Kompletten WEB-INF Ordner kopiert und in meinen Webroot reinkopiert.
Den durch den Assistenten erzeugten WEB-INF Ordner habe ich gelöscht!?

4. Alle libs befanden sich bereits in WEB-INF/libs, also habe ich keine weiteren libs rumkopiert.
Dann noch add jars

So jetz hab ich wieder ne Menge Fehler und weiss nicht was ich noch tun soll.
Ich weiss auch nicht was ich mit erzeugten bin Ordner anfangen soll.

Das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein. JSP sucks...

Bitte helft mir


----------



## progster (14. Okt 2005)

Was ich noch dazu sagen muss,
ein META-INF Ordner war da gar nicht dabei


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Okt 2005)

die .class-Files dürfen nicht in den JavaSource/src Ordner sondern müssen unter WEB-INF/classes/dein/package/DeineKlasse.class

Was hast du für Fehler ? Poste mal..



> JSP sucks...



Das hat überhaupt NIX mit JSP zu tun, sondern mir Refactoring..


----------



## progster (14. Okt 2005)

Es sind hauptsächlich cannot resolve symbol errors.
Hab die class - bereits auch in den WEB-INF/classes Ordner kopiert. (in beide)
Hierzu zwei Fragen:
1. Muss ich die in den Ordner deployables/MyProject/WEB-INF/classes oder in den anderen rein kopieren.
Der deployables weist ja die selbe Struktur auf. Wofür ist der denn eigentlich.
2. Im Eclipse - Explorer ist der ORdner nicht zu sehen - muss ich da noch irgendetwas einstellen.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## progster (14. Okt 2005)

Noch was,

es scheint mir höchstwahrscheinlich daran zu liegen dass die class - files nicht in den eclipse - explorer bringe.
Wenn ich per drag&drop die files reinkopieren will, sagt mir eclipse zwar dass der Ordner und die files schon vorhanden sind, aber zeigt mir die die Files/OrdnerStruktur einfach nicht.

Wenn ich das ganze über den JavaBuildPath - Dialog mache(addClassFolder)
erhalte ich immer diesen Fehler: Cannot nest 'ELEPPulic/.deployable...yables/ELEPPulic/WEB-INF/classes'

Kennst du vielleicht ein gutes, nachvollziehbares Tut wie mans am besten macht und die einzelnen Schritte der Dialoge etwas erklärt?

Danke dir


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Okt 2005)

woher hast du das Servlet ?? So sollte die Struktur aussehen:

PROJECT-ROOT
|-JavaSource
|-WebRoot
 |- WEB-INF
  |- classes
  |- lib
 |- META-INF


----------



## Guest (14. Okt 2005)

Das ist ein Projekt das ich übernommen habe. Womit das Ding entwicklet wurde weiss ich nicht.

Meine Struktur sieht ja schon anders aus :x 

Nach dem Erstellen eines neuen WebProject mit ecplise und WTP siehts so aus:
Project-Root:
|-JavaSource
|-WebContent
   |-WEB-INF
     |-lib
     |-usw.

|.deployables


----------



## Guest (14. Okt 2005)

Die Darstellung is bei dem Beitrag etwas schlecht.
WebContent Lib, sind Unterverzeichnisse von Webcontent


----------



## Guest (14. Okt 2005)

Arbeitest du vielleicht mit anderen Plugin wie ich, da die Struktur so anders is.

Also ich hab: 
Elipse 3.1 und WTP 1.0M
Vielleicht sollte ich auch das verwenden das du hast.
Das könnte mir einiges an Ärger ersparen

Poste doch mal deine konfiguration.
Danke...


----------

